# Tassimo Coffee shop offers/Deals



## Daily Deals Factory (Mar 19, 2021)

*
Tassimo Deals | SUN20: Enjoy all your coffee shop favourites this summer with 20% off all Tassimo Tdiscs, when you spend £45. Make the most of this special offer while it lasts and be your own barista in the comfort of your own home . Check the details at
*

https://uk.dailydealsfactory.com/deal/sun20-enjoy-all-your-coffee-shop-favourites-this-summer-with-20-off-all-tassimo-tdiscs-when-you-spend-45-make-the-most-of-this-special-offer-while-it-lasts-and-be-your-own-barista-in-the-comfort-of/


----------

